# Icloud drive et synchronisation



## Jihef (5 Février 2018)

Je viens de me rendre compte que depuis mon changement d'Imac, les fichiers que je glisse dans Icloud drive (dans la liste des disques à gauche des fenêtres) ne sont plus synchronisés sur ipad et iphone. Je n'ai sur mes idevices que les anciens fichiers (qui d'ailleurs apparaissent bien également dans mon drive). Je n'ai modifié aucun réglage . De même quand je vais sur icloud.com mes nouveaux fichiers sont également absents.
Par contre si je fais glisser les fichiers de icloud drive (mac) vers icloud drive (sur le web) ils se chargent sans problème puis apparaissent ensuite sur mes idevices.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ou une idée me permettant de retrouver une synchronisation directe ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (12 Février 2018)

As-tu vérifier que il te restais suffisamment d'espace disponible sur iCloud pour transférer tes documents sur tout tes appareils


----------

